# Need help whistle change soundtraxx



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I just started back into hobby again and it is exciting as ever. I tried to change whistle sound on my Climax locomotive . According to manual CV 115 controls whistle change. Now the manual is showing Bits 0-2 Bits 3-5 then there are numbers 000,001 and so on to 111. Which sequence do I use to choose a whistle? What I've been doing is go to CV ,select CV115 and then enter like 011 and noting happens ? What I'm doing wrong here? Do Bit' numbers have something to do with it? Please help 
Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are only 5 options so 11 will not work, try 0-4.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks It worked as you said. Now if you can explain the page with bit's and numbers in front of the whistle . There is a lot of options can excess those ? Or are those numbers there for something else?

Thank you for your reply I will learn eventually.

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Were did you get that sheet, did it come with the loco or the decoder?
Was the Loco stock Tsunami or was it installed after market?


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought the lock on eBay it came from Bachmann with sound installed. I never looked inside tender, it came in a brown box with a window. That sheet is from Tsunami web site . 

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok answers:
It's a soundtraxx Value decoder, it has limited settings.
The sheet you show is from a different decoder all together.
Go back on Soundtraxx site and pull the sheet for the OEM sound value decoders.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The CV manual is show the CV value in Binary (value of each bit which can only be a 0 or a 1). Binary 0011 is 03 in decimal.
Look up a conversion table to use as a reference.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you very much I think I am getting there.I found sheet with Climax settings. There are only 3 whistles. I should have known when I did change and peanut whistle came on . So in essence if I do buy Tsunami decoder 750 or 1000 the other sheet would work with it? And I should convert all binary numbers to decimal? Couldn't they just develop a program that you plug in your decoder in and set it up on the computer screen for a certain locomotive ,plug it in and go hwell:Thanks I learned couple more things today.

Greg


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Such a programm exists...it's called Decoder Pro...free on the net.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Like Jake said, JMRI is the parent to decoder pro.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

JMRI is the only way that I program decoder. The throttle way is way to hard for me.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

Well there is a God . There is so many options in set up it would be a very steep learning curve without some automation.

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What DCC system are you using?
Depending on what system you have I should be able to point you in the right direction for interfacing them.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I have *NCE* power cab. I am using Mac computer. I must have done some thing wrong because it locked it up after I did set up for one of my locks on JMRI. I don't know if it matters but the cab said V1.3 and I think I have seen somewhere it said V1.6? Would it matter if the hardware is earlier version?
I was trying to program locomotive in the cab to change number and I saw the version number it is V1.62 so my bad. But I don't understand that controller will not allow me to give locomotive short address. Climax no problem but with Forney I have to press 07 to access locomotive? Just another newbie question.
Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What computer interface are you using?


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I think JMRI ask if I wanted USB or Bluetooth and I normally use USB. My next question should be how do I hook up my command control to the computer or do I?. That's why probably locked up on me .
Thanks Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what a computer interface does.
A Digitrax PR3 or others makers make the interface that you need.


----------



## CCRR (Mar 21, 2013)

I do appreciate your help Thanks

Greg


----------

